# G3100 Router not compatible with my TIVO Edge



## hannah3 (Oct 31, 2008)

I got a new G3100 Router from Verizon. When its connected the Internet works but TIVO Edge cannot find channels. When I connect the old Verizon router everything works fine. What can I do make these work together?


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

How is your Edge connected to the internet? I have the G3100 and works fine. Before that, I had the G1100 which also worked fine. Is the rest of the internet in house OK with your new router (G3100)?


----------



## charlesj (Dec 6, 2021)

Is the connection by wi-fi or ethernet cable? If wi-fi, does the router shows up in the edge network setup menu? 
If it connects but when you go to channel lineup it cannot find it?
If so, did you set your location and cable provider properly?


----------

